# Performed Badly?



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello!

I was playing Bachs Contrapunctus Number One for some judges today and i felt it all went kind of bad. I rushed it i think. And they asked me if i wanted to perform another piece to and stupidly i answered "No". At that moment i had no idea what i would play but as soon as i left i regreted! It is so frustrating!
Have you ever performed badly?
If so, am i the only one which finds it frustrating?
Because i praticed it in forehand before performing it for the judges and it all went well, so its frustrating to not have managed to do what you know you can do properly. I know i could have done it much better.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I know that feeling. (Hugs).


----------

